# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test/Tren/Anadrol/Anavar Cycle

## rootsnatty

This is my first post and I thought with all the insights and information I have gleaned from forums I owed it to the internet community to try and give something back, namely my in-depth experience during this cycle I am running.

I am 23, stand 6'2", weigh 230 pounds with a pretty low bf% (I will be getting it tested soon) and this is my third cycle. I enjoy rock music, dancing, reading philosophy, sex and lifting weights. My favorite foods are crab and artichoke. Ideally, my cycle would look like the following, but, as I'm sure most AAS users know, it rarely works out exactly how you envision and I'm sure there will be many small complications which I will try to minimize. Here it is:

Testosterone Propionate : Week 1-10 @ 800mg/week (~120mg ED)
Week 10-16 @ 1200mg/week (~170mg ED)

Trenbolone Acetate: Week 1-16 @ 500mg/week (~70mg ED)

Anadrol : Week 1-5 @ 100mg ED

Anavar : Week 11-16 @ 60mg ED

So 16 weeks total (a long one), and a VERY long stretch of trenbolone.

Since my indigenous HPTA function will undoubtedly be sorely suppressed upon conclusion of this cycle I have included an aggressive PCT protocol. Here that is (thanks to Anthony Roberts for writing the informative PCT article that inspired this protocol which I'm always running into on Google):

Nolvadex : Week 17-22 @ 20mg ED

HCG : Week 17-19 @ 1000iu EOD

Aromasin : Week 17-20 @ 20mg ED

As an additional note: this is my cycle, though I appreciate your feedback, I don't want hear criticism unless it is absolutely necessary, generally I will ignore it. Things like "bro 16 weeks is too long!" or "bro you don't need tren on your 3rd cycle!" being the criticisms I'm speaking about. Though I realize most of these types of posts come from genuine concern, this posting is meant to be informative and hopefully entertaining, so stow it.

I will try to post a few times a week (I would do it everyday but I wanted to capture measurable changes and breaks in the posting should help to illuminate these, and I don't want to write that much) and I will try to include all the pertinent information I can think to include with each post. Maybe I'll even figure out how to get some pictures up eventually. Anyway stay tuned, it's gonna be fun.

----------


## rootsnatty

Oh I forgot to say that this is day 2 and my anadrol hasn't come yet, but I have everything else. After a faultless homebrew yesterday I was feeling over-zealous about juice and decided I should start immediately. So, at least for today and yesterday, I've just been using tren and test. One to each quad so far, I believe it is the porpionate, which I've never used before, that is causing the mild irritation I'm experiencing in my right quad today. I have, however, heard this is common with that compound. I'm really hoping to observe some tren cough soon, I'll let you know.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Testosterone Propionate : Week 1-10 @ 800mg/week (~120mg ED)
> Week 10-16 @ 1200mg/week (~170mg ED)
> 
> *I would rather opt to keep the dosage constant throughout the 16 week cycle. I don't see why you need a 400mg/wk boost in test after 10 weeks. I think 950mg/wk (weeks 1 - 16) is a much better idea. But your call. 
> *
> Trenbolone Acetate: Week 1-16 @ 500mg/week (~70mg ED)
> 
> Anadrol : Week 1-5 @ 100mg ED
> 
> ...


My modifications are in red. Athony Roberts PCT isn't my favorite whatsoever. I am a huge advocate of the concept that one should NOT use HCG during PCT, and rather use it leading up to the PCT. The only time HCG should be used during PCT in my opinion is if one is suffering from extreme testicular function, from extended shut down. 

Anyways, just some ideas to consider. 

...Post up some pictures or this isn't even a real log bro.

-VM

----------


## rootsnatty

Thanks for that feedback Vetruvian-Man, I've also heard of using the hcg to get your HPTA producing before the end of a cycle and I will seriously consider this. I have a question though: why both nolvadex and clomid for PCT? 

In regard to the increased dosage of test, from what I've read it seems that after a while your body will adjust to increased levels of anabolics and to elicit the same gains one must increase the dosage. Whether or not that happens after 10 weeks, I cannot say. But from your post I take it you think I'm in the clear regarding this issue?

And I will get those pictures up as soon as I can, along with a diet and training summary. Thanks.

----------


## rootsnatty

Oh, and I noticed when people post pictures they generally don't include their face. Is this a requirement, or just a guideline so people can't identify you?

----------


## kevinrudd

> Oh, and I noticed when people post pictures they generally don't include their face. Is this a requirement, or just a guideline so people can't identify you?


people edit their faces coz they dotn want people to recognize them

remeber this is a publicaly viewable steroid forum

so if you dont want anyone knowing ur using steroids its prob best you edit your face

if you dont care, then you can leave it

----------


## rootsnatty

Ya thanks. Probably a stupid question. I'm not sure if I care. Maybe I will just to be safe.

----------


## SpotMe87

really eager to see how this course turns out, im planning a pretty similar course but without the tren . let me know how the anadrol treats you, u guna take an AI alongside it or not bother? dont think i will bother, not prone to gyno.
good luck

----------


## SpotMe87

forgot to ask, what are your aims from this cycle?

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Thanks for that feedback Vetruvian-Man, I've also heard of using the hcg to get your HPTA producing before the end of a cycle and I will seriously consider this. I have a question though: why both nolvadex and clomid for PCT? 
> 
> *Yes, you should utilize HCG bro. Especially since this is such a long cycle you're planning. It will restore volume/size to your testes, and potentially allow for easier recovery during PCT.
> 
> The reason I recommend both is because I think it's not only smart, but more effective to run two SERMS simultaneously during PCT. It definitely makes recovering the HPTA easier.* 
> 
> In regard to the increased dosage of test, from what I've read it seems that after a while your body will adjust to increased levels of anabolics and to elicit the same gains one must increase the dosage. Whether or not that happens after 10 weeks, I cannot say. But from your post I take it you think I'm in the clear regarding this issue?
> 
> *That is true. At a certain point your body can't force growth anymore. However, I was under the impression that you were using anavar as your "backload" compound, so I didn't see a reason to bump up the testosterone . 
> ...


Advice is in *red-bold*.

----------


## rootsnatty

Ok so here's an update... First, when I said I weighed 230, that was a guess/lie. Actual starting weight: 222

As of today (day seven) I weighed in at 226, I'm feelng more aggressive in the gym and I'm feeling pretty damn good all the time. I am getting measurably stronger already. Increased my bench 10 pounds last week and my squat 20 for an equal number of reps on both exercises. Also, I believe my stomach is looking tighter as if the bodyfat is falling off. I've been perfect with eating, lifting, and sleeping. All-in-all pretty good so far. My only complaint is daily injections are annoying because the sites hurt for a couple days afterwards (I'm thinking that's probably just the propionate ). Then again, being able to blast daily is super exhilarating!

My daily food intake goes like this: 

Breakfast:
6 whole eggs
2 cups oatmeal
banana
protein shake (~60 grams)

The Rest of my day involves me consuming 2 cups of jasmine rice (uncooked volume), 5 chicken breasts, 2 bananas, and a tupperware full of spinach over the course of the five meals which follow breakfast. After I lift I also down another protein shake.

Regarding photos: I have taken them, they are on a memory card, just gotta find a computer with a card reader now. Easy task considering I'm a college student, so they will be up in the next couple days. The pictures are front double biceps and lat spread, a back lat spread, and a shot of my legs.

Ok, time to answer some questions...

Vitruvian Man: Thanks again for your sound advice. I am leaning towards utilizing the HCG as you recommend because it makes more sense to me (better to be proactive with HPTA function then trying to shock it back to life post cycle). Also, I got some clomid now too. I've read several places that there is no point to using both clomid and nolvadex , but I figure its not gonna hurt to run both, and you seem knowledgeable, so I'm doing it. 

SpotMe87: I am not using an AI until towards the end of my cycle when water retention will be undesirable (I'm competing in a bodybuilding show). I do have AI's and SERM's on hand though if any estrogen problems start to arise. Regarding my aims, I am doing a fairly lean bulk getting ready for the competition I mentioned above. The last 8 or so weeks of my cycle I'll start dieting and all that fun stuff, but for now I'm just looking to put on some lean mass, and maybe lose some body fat to make cutting easier. Additionally, I am a big proponent of anadrol , you definitely swell up quick, just make sure you got injectibles to conclude your cycle and make sure those gains from the drol don't disapear.

See ya'll soon, stay tuned, may the force be with you, etc.

----------


## rootsnatty

Sorry, I've been too lazy on my updates, but, as promised, here are some photos:
AC - Back Lat Spread.bmp

AC - Double Biceps.bmp

AC - Lat Spread.bmp

AC - Legs.bmp

AC - Side Chest.bmp

I hope I did that right.

I got my bodyfat tested on Friday the 26th and it came out to 15%. Everyday I look leaner though, and hopefully by the next test (Friday March 12th) my bodyfat will be substantially lower. Even with my apparently increasing leanness my weight is still climbing (232 today).

My aggression in the gym is absolutely insane at this point and all my lifts are increasing very quickly. My diet has been spot-on and everything else is falling into place. Needless to say, I'm very excited for the results I'll be observing in the immediate future.

The injection pain is almost unbearable some days though. I decided to hit my calves the last two days and the verdict is: incredibly bad idea, I can hardly walk today. I've read cutting the shots with sterile oil is a good way around this so I'm gonna start trying that tomorrow. If anyone has any suggestions regarding this issue I'd love to hear them.

Until next time, peace be the journey and happy lifting!

----------


## rootsnatty

It would seem like mixing the shot with extra sterile oil and a dash more benzyl benzoate is doing the trick. I hit my quad yesterday and there is no irritation, which is a first. The pain was starting to get to me, especially the calves which I mentioned previously, so I'm excited that I may have found an effective preventative measure. Additionally, I have started running the full syringe under hot water to raise the temperature of the oil to body temperature and provide a favorable viscosity, massaging the injection site thoroughly both before and after injecting, and injecting very slowly. These practices combined would seem to have alleviated the intollerable pain I'd been experiencing the next day, and if anyone is experiencing similar issues with testosterone propionate , I would recommend they follow this protocol.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> It would seem like mixing the shot with extra sterile oil and a dash more benzyl benzoate is doing the trick. I hit my quad yesterday and there is no irritation, which is a first. The pain was starting to get to me, especially the calves which I mentioned previously, so I'm excited that I may have found an effective preventative measure. Additionally, I have started running the full syringe under hot water to raise the temperature of the oil to body temperature and provide a favorable viscosity, massaging the injection site thoroughly both before and after injecting, and injecting very slowly. These practices combined would seem to have alleviated the intollerable pain I'd been experiencing the next day, and if anyone is experiencing similar issues with testosterone propionate, I would recommend they follow this protocol.


haha, that's why they say bro: "prop is literally a pain in the ass!" 

Glad you've found something that's working for you. I find 1/2 a cc of any sterile oil mixed w/ painful gear will help greatly. And yah, warming the oil pre-injection is a must IMO. 

I can't believe you hit the calves w/ prop & tren , lol. That's like my worst nightmare. Do you mind reviewing with me which injection sites you're hitting specifically? (IE) do you hit 7 different sites, one each day?

You should definitely start seeing significant gains w/ strength soon. D-drol, prop, and the ace will all be kicking in immediately. 

You've got a big frame BTW, should be interesting to see what happens to your physique post cycle.

Thanks for keeping us updated bro.

-VM

----------


## rootsnatty

Vitruvian Man, to answer your question I have been trying to shoot for six sites. I always hit the quads and shoulders as four of the six, but the other two I've been experimenting with to see where the pain is tolerable. First I was using each ass cheek, but then I had a really painful injection, so I made the incredibly bad choice to hit my calves. I'm still walking like a robot today. I'm going to try the ass again tomorrow and hopefully with my new procedure it won't hurt. Any suggestions for good sites other than those? 

I'm already seeing insane strength gains, both from muscle and agression. I'm also pretty stoked about how I'll look post-cycle. Thanks for your encouragement.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Vitruvian Man, to answer your question I have been trying to shoot for six sites. I always hit the quads and shoulders as four of the six, but the other two I've been experimenting with to see where the pain is tolerable. First I was using each ass cheek, but then I had a really painful injection, so I made the incredibly bad choice to hit my calves. I'm still walking like a robot today. I'm going to try the ass again tomorrow and hopefully with my new procedure it won't hurt. Any suggestions for good sites other than those?


Well honestly I really like to hit the pecs (as long as it's low volume injections). 

1cc - 1.25cc is easy and painless into the pecs. Although with prop you may get a little swelling (which will make them look temporarily bigger!  :LOL: ) 

Definitely hit the glutes again though. I can throw 3.5cc into each cheek with minimal discomfort. If you cut your next injection with sterile oil and inject into the glute IMO the pain should be none. They are the fastest recovering muscle for injections imoo! 

Happy to hear strength is through the roof. I'll pop in from time to time to check out your progress

-VM

----------


## juiceda26

i have been using grapeseed with the prop and haven't even felt sore. Just in case you might want to know that. ml/ml mix.

----------


## rootsnatty

Yep, glutes are keepers. After cutting the shot with oil and injecting as I described above I felt golden. No problems sitting down or anything. Where do you hit your chest from? The side?

----------


## rootsnatty

The numbers don't lie! I got my bodyfat tested last Friday and the results were amazing! My bodyfat dropped 3.5% (15% to 11.5%) and I weighed in at 234. What that means is that even though I dropped that 3.5% bodyfat, my lean mass increased by 10 pounds in two weeks! That's ten added pounds of muscle. The lady who tests me straight called me out on using steroids saying that the kind of shift I exhibited was simply not possible under normal human conditions. I was very flattered.

I'm beginning to look very lean and clearly more muscular. My strength continues to increase with every workout, sometimes dramatically. Vascularity is beginning to come in very well (something I struggle with under normal leanness conditions), and my weak points are improving, although my biceps could use some more size and shape as could my calves. I'm very excited here and I'll make sure to post an update soon. Hopefully with more pictures.

See ya'll later.

----------


## soulstealer

Holy shit bro.. thats alot of gear...

----------


## rootsnatty

Hell ya! Thank you.

----------


## MallmannStos

Give some update bro

----------


## oldschoolfitness

just curious are you a big fan of homebrew gear? my current source is headed in only that direction and i suppose i will eventually jump on board (currently have kar. sust 20 amps) good luck with cycle dude curious how it will turn out great wheels by the way

----------


## donberry427

running that much gear you might as well run 250mg Test E after these 16 weeks til you get on your NEXT cycle IMO.

Edit: or atleast some GH

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> running that much gear you might as well run 250mg Test E after these 16 weeks til you get on your NEXT cycle IMO.
> 
> No.... He really shouldn't cruise. He's going to be "on" cycle for 4 months. Why would he extend his HPTA shut-down for another 16 weeks? He's only 23 man, he will recover fine, and quickly with a solid PCT lined up.
> 
> Edit: or atleast some GH


I guess w/ the GH part at least. It's the best compound to run year round, and help maintain gains..

Slin, and even peptide, help a great deal as well... but I'm not going to get into that.

-VM

----------


## rootsnatty

Sorry about my lack of updates. I am up to 240ish right now but looking way more shredded. Weight gain has slowed but I have begun dieting and finished my anadrol so that is to be expected. Getting way stronger too! I'm seriously a couple weeks away from benching and squatting 400 and 600 for reps respectively. I'm getting another bf% test this friday hopefully, so that should be interesting. I think the camera I was using was partially to blame, but I can't even believe those pictures were of me looking at myself now in the mirror. I'll try and take more tomorrow.

In regard to the homebrew question: I love it and it's the only way I like to have my gear. I can control every variable and the price simply cannot be beat.

In regard to the between cycle bridging comments: with a good pct I thibk I can hopefully keep most of my gains. I don't want to bridge with AAS because I want to give my HPTA a chance to recover and my androgen receptors as well. Growth hormone troubles me because I've heard it is responsible for the many distended bellies you see on stage nowadays. I've heard the continued growth of your organs can lead to "growth gut." Any opinions on this subject? If this is not the case growth might be perfect for me between cycles, but I would never risk bloating up my midsection.

----------


## donberry427

> In regard to the between cycle bridging comments: with a good pct I thibk I can hopefully keep most of my gains. I don't want to bridge with AAS because I want to give my HPTA a chance to recover and my androgen receptors as well. Growth hormone troubles me because I've heard it is responsible for the many distended bellies you see on stage nowadays. I've heard the continued growth of your organs can lead to "growth gut." Any opinions on this subject? If this is not the case growth might be perfect for me between cycles, but I would never risk bloating up my midsection.


I was always under the impression that IGF-1 LR3 and Slin caused your intestines to grow, causing the bloated gut look (I.E ronnie coleman). But then again im not too sure about it, its been years since ive looked into all that stuff.

----------


## MallmannStos

So its 18lbs of quality in 30 days, thats great
Lets see now w/o the adrol if you lose something
I gonna run adrol/tren /test too in july, but only 10 weeks

----------


## rootsnatty

Ya, I would definitely recommend these compounds for a cycle, and 10 weeks would probably be a more standard duration.

As a note I'm getting into competition mode now so I started cardio today, diet last week and an eca stack will be starting tomorrow. Gains will probably slow, but I can't wait for the leanness!

----------


## MallmannStos

I think you shouldnt do ECA yet, it will low your apetite and rinder your gains, let to do it in the 6 final weeks, do 2 weeks ON then 2 OFF then again 2 ON
ATM if you are in pre-contest just low the carbs and raise the prots, the tren itself is the best in-cycle leaner you can get, just my 2 cents

----------


## rootsnatty

I would say absolutely yes, but my competition is in five weeks and I gotta really cut a lot of fat and preserve my muscle mass. Then I'll have more time at the end to really bulk. It's wierd how I've planned this one with my competition in the middle, but I think it's a good utility cycle for both my lean bulking phase, then precontest cutting phase, and finally followed by an all-out bulk. Good advice though, thank you. What does everyone else think?

----------


## rootsnatty

What's ATM by the way?

----------


## oldschoolfitness

thats a cramped schedule, but if you are pointed in that direction then by all means go for it. your body may peak at exactley the right time and if it don't you can make adjustments next time. good luck 

my source has the same view with the homebrew, hell he even says its just as good or better than phar. gear. because of crazy work schedules he is going to show me how to take care of myself so i am excited, but still a little skeptical.

----------


## rootsnatty

So after dropping the drol I am five pounds lighter. Pretty sure it was all fat and water though because I can see more cuts and I look tighter, but definitely not smaller. Also, due to scheduling, I will have my body fat test result Tuesday. Stay tuned!

----------


## Kiki

> What's ATM by the way?


at the moment

----------


## rootsnatty

So Easter was yesterday and I had a diet cheat of epic proportions. We're talking ham, cookies, ice cream, chips, and huge ammounts of candy. But this cycle along with the ECA is amazing! It all went right through me and I lost weight today and actually appear leaner! Good stuff.

Body fat test tomorrow at two. The ECA seems to be working great. I'm taking 30mg of ephedrine twice a day along with 200mg caffeine and 325mg aspirin. I don't feel jittery at all and have had no trouble sleeping, but have been getting nice energy boosts from it. I have been getting a couple nose bleeds a day since I started it. I'm taking them as indications that the ECA is working.

----------


## rootsnatty

So I've come up with my next cycle for off season bulking and summer power lifting:

Weeks 1-16: Testosterone Enanthate @ 1200/week
Weeks 1-16: Equipoise @ 700/week
Weeks 1-6: Anadrol @ 100 ED
Weeks 7-16: Trenbolone Acetate @ 600/week (~70 ED)
Weeks 1-18: Vitamin B-12 @ 1000mcg ED

Also:
HGH (Jintropin brand) @ 2iu ED - I will run this continuously for at least 6 months starting at the beginning of my cycle. The dose is low to concentrate mainly on fat burning and to retain gains between cycles.

PCT:
Weeks 17-20: HCG @ 500iu ED
Weeks 17-21: Aromasin @ 20mg ED
Weeks 19-24: Nolvadex @ 20mg ED
Weeks 19-21: Clomid @ 200mg ED
Weeks 22-24: Clomid @ 100mg ED
wEEKS 17-24: Vitamin E @ 1000mg ED

What does everyone think? Also, I've heard of using 4iu of HGH in two shots one day then taking the next day off to better mimic the secretion patterns of the human body, apparently a couple studies have proved this more effective than ED HGH injections, any thoughts on this issue?

----------


## rootsnatty

Correction: The Trenbolone Acetate will be utilized at ~85mg ED

----------


## rootsnatty

As an additional note, I have had no nose bleeds for the last two days! I'm pretty excited about that. My weight is holding at a fairly dry 235 and my strength gains are beginning to slow to about five more pounds per workout (I work each muscle group twice a week though). My body fat test today will help me make sense of exactly what's going on and where I'm at. Also, this morning, after I've slept, I'm hoping to get more updated pictures up!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

you might want to think about hitting muscle groups only 1x week since your gains have slowed. i know that is the norm after a cycle, but just a thought. can't wait to see some pics i bet you look great. this cycle has got me very curious about a cutting cycle for myself i don't have much experience with cutting compounds, but i am currently looking into it. good luck man nice job. 
i am not asking for a source, but i am wondering what steps i need to take for the ECA stack eph. is hard as hell to get in the u.s. except for damn sudafed and you have to sign for it. thanks bro.

----------


## MallmannStos

> What's ATM by the way?


At this moment

----------


## MallmannStos

Looks like youre going fine... it a pity you have to slow down the kcals so earlier
I liked your next cicle and also the PCT, and about the HGH theres 2 kinds of them, with different half-lives, if you use the fast one then yes, is nice if you shot 2x/day

----------


## oldschoolfitness

rootsnatty where you at bro?

----------


## rootsnatty

Sorry Everyone!!!! This competition has had me preoccupied. It's my first one and I'm spending a lot of time getting all the details fleshed out. Anyway, check out these pictures. These are two weeks out. How's this for a transformation!

----------


## rootsnatty

Here's some more:

----------


## rootsnatty

I feel the need to state, after looking at these pictures again, especially the lat spread, that this camera really does not show how wide my back is and makes my waist look even wider than it is. Maybe it's just the angle, but I thought y'all should know. If I get any professional pictures at my show I'll post those. The important part is that you can see the transformation, which is apparent regardless of the camera angle. 

My current weight is 230, cut all the way down for the show. I can't wait to get back on my bulking diet and really see what the eight or so weeks left in this cycle can do. Also, I thought I should mention strength. Even with severely restricted calories, my lifts all continued to improve, albeit slower. For instance, I squatted 550 to parallel for sets of 8 the other day, and for my light pre-contest leg day a few days ago I was dropping 425 DEEP into the bucket for sets of 15. I am benching 375 for sets of 8 or 10 and I can bent-over row more than 300 pounds for reps. Essentially I've seen between 50 and 100 pounds of improvement on all my lifts. Not too shabby for like 8ish weeks.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good to see ya back bro been wondering where you was at. results are fu--ing great!! i can tell a big difference forget the camera angle. good job man let us know how the contest goes again congrats!!

----------


## corestorm

looking good man !!! damn nice size on you

----------


## rootsnatty

The show was an amazing experience! I'm definitely gonna take up this bodybuilding thing seriously. I was able to just make the heavyweight class after cutting water. The cutoff was 225 and I weighed at 223.5 at showtime. Apparently practicing your posing is important because although I was arguably the second or third biggest guy with the absolute biggest legs in the class, I was not able to present myself well, especially in my quarter turns, and had a lot of trouble holding my relaxed poses. I was all nerves on stage and didn't smile, ever. That hurt me big according to the judges after the show. Also, I needed to be leaner to really bring out my seperation and definition. 

The night show was fun and just being around all the other athletes was a blast. I got a lot of comments about potential that usually started with: "This is your first show!?" That part was very flattering. Also, just seeing how big and vascular I looked after getting pumped up backstage and going through my precontest protocol was amazing. Definitely a good learning experience and something I will be doing again soon. 

So now I'm bulking hard again. Since saturday I have gone from that precontest weight of 223.5 to 232.5, all water, I know, but it's reassuring. I have come up with my bulking diet which involves me eating like 6500 calories and lots of red meat, something I am craving at this point! Ah what the hell, here it is, I'll write it out:

Meal 1: 1 cup of oatmeal with 1 cup of milk, 5 eggs, banana

Meal 2: 1 chicken breast, 1 tuna fish sandwich with 1 can of tuna, 2 yams or sweet potatoes

Meal 3: 60g whey protein shake, 8oz. ground beef w/ 1oz. pepperjack cheese, 1 cup refried beans and maybe some salsa, 1 cup cooked jasmin rice

Meal 4: 1 chicken breast, 1 cup cooked jasmin rice, 1 cup steamed broccoli

Meal 5: 8oz. ground beef w/ 1oz. pepperjack cheese, 1 cup refried beans and optional salsa, 1 yam or sweet potato

Meal 6: 60g whey protein, 8oz. sirloin, tri tip, or salmon, 1 cup cooked jasmin rice, 1 cup kidney beans

Meal 7: 8oz. sirloin, tri tip, or salmon, 1 cup cooked jasmin rice, 1 cup steamed mixed vegetables, 1 cup cottage cheese

So a ton of calories and a 30/40/30 carbs/protein/fat ratio which I didn't plan but came out with almost perfectly those numbers. Also a ton of fiber to keep things moving and keep my belly from getting too stretched out. Tryin to put on maximum size now, gonna start the anadrol again too for some extra. Anyway, I'll keep everyone posted.

----------


## rootsnatty

Oh, I forgot to tell everyone, a bit ago when I blasted I knicked/hit a vein or artery in my leg and it caused a massive coughing fit for like ten minutes during which I felt like I was going to die. My chest was tight and hurting, I couldn't breathe because my throat was burning and feeling swollen, and the coughing took me to the ground and I couldn't get up for a while. It made my usual tren cough seem like heaven. It was wierd too: the needle didn't hurt going in at all, like my leg was numb. I may asperate from now on.

----------


## MallmannStos

lol you should always aspirate man
nice results on the pics, and congrats for your debut on the stages

----------


## rootsnatty

Thank you for the compliment! Since my competition, because of rehydration and eating a shit load coupled with an extremely anabolic state, I am up to 242. I've really upped the lifting and I'm excited to see the new size. Check back everyone.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Oh, I forgot to tell everyone, a bit ago when I blasted I knicked/hit a vein or artery in my leg and it caused a massive coughing fit for like ten minutes during which I felt like I was going to die. My chest was tight and hurting, I couldn't breathe because my throat was burning and feeling swollen, and the coughing took me to the ground and I couldn't get up for a while. It made my usual tren cough seem like heaven. It was wierd too: the needle didn't hurt going in at all, like my leg was numb. *I may asperate from now on.*


good thinking my friend lol.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good job man u really leaned out well for a big guy. i'm about the same size around that 240-245lbs and 6'3. in about 4 weeks i'm planning on running test prop 600-700 mgs/week along with tren ac. 3ml/week. do think with a good clean diet muscle groups will be noticeably harder and fuller. this is the first time running tren your results along with others has made be say fu-- this sh-- i'm getting some tren with my test. what compounds are u going to run for your bulking.

----------


## rootsnatty

Ya oldschoolfitness, I would definitely recommend tren for cutting. It was like even though I leaned up so much my weight stayed nearly constant. So after trying tren I'm saying there is, at least to my knowledge, no better body recomposition AAS. After trying a low carb diet, a keto diet and carb cycling, I believe carb cycling is the way to go. You lean out quick and high carb days keep you looking full and pumped, keep your energy up, and make you a lot less likely to cheat. Ketogenic works but is VERY hard to get into at first and effected my performance over the long haul when I tried it. Low carb is garbage in my opinion, even on gear I lost a bit of muscle, had no energy, and constantly looked flat. And for the next few weeks of bulking I'll keep using the test and tren, but up the dose of test to 1000 I'm thinking. After taking a short off-cycle recovery (too short maybe...) I'll be starting a cycle of test, eq, anadrol , and maybe more tren to get even bigger. I'm still deciding about the tren. Also, I will be using HGH at low doses if I can afford it - it costs more than my rent!

----------


## rootsnatty

Oh and I think my weight has stabilized at around 236 and gains will be coming soon. Stay tuned.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

yeah i noticed that your weight was not all that different it was how lean and solid you were. my buddy is doing the homebrew and what he had b4 was all clean and strong as hell. so i can't wait he did tell me that once i got on tren that i would always want it for a cycle which proves true in your case also lol. thanks man for the response, also i have enjoyed this thread. good luck with the upcoming bulk.

----------


## rootsnatty

Yes, I'm inclined to say that homebrew is absolutely my favorite way to obtain AAS. Doing it myself, I know it's clean and dosed properly and the price just can't be beat! Also, I can use the highest quality oil and be extra careful about keeping it all sterile. I recently brewed for a couple close friends as well and they have both gained twenty plus pounds in like four weeks off a simple test and dbol cycle, so I know the gear is quality, USP grade stuff. 

One other unrelated development too: I told my girlfriend about my gear usage and how much I wanted to succeed at bodybuilding and she was (surprisingly) completely supportive. Got the old, "Be smart about it, but if it's something you want to do then I support you." Couldn't be happier. 

Be talkin to everyone soon. One.

----------


## nycap

i tryed tren a bunch of times and it worked, i mean i got strong on it, but i couldnt play sports cuz i felt like i couldnt breath. did you find this happened to you too?

----------


## rootsnatty

Absolutely! My cardiovascular capacity is crap currently. Doing cardio in the gym was fine but I play in two seperate flag football leagues at my college and I feel like I'm gonna die often. I routinely collapse chasing down quarterbacks and playing pass coverage. So that is a definite drawback of the tren . I have a cough infrequently too, but that's not so bad.

----------


## rootsnatty

Ok, so I've decided to change up my next mass cycle a bit. I'm probably gonna make a new thread for it, but I'll run it by everyone that reads this one first as I've really enjoyed everyone's feedback.

Here it is:

Weeks 1-12: Test Deconoate @ 1000/week
Weeks 1-12: Equipoise @ 500/week
Weeks 1-3: Dbol @ 40 ED (split in four doses)
Weeks 1-3: Anadrol @ 100 ED (split in two doses)
Weeks 4-6: Dbol @ 80 ED (split in four doses)
Weeks 4-6: Anadrol @ 200 ED (split in two doses)

Went a little shorter on total cycle length and decided to go with no tren in favor of combinig the two ridiculously powerful mass orals at moderate and then pretty high doses. Hopefully the EQ will harden me up enough to retain all the gains. Will probably still include growth hormone at 2iu ED. An aggressive PCT will be included, of course. What does everyone think?

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Ok, so I've decided to change up my next mass cycle a bit. I'm probably gonna make a new thread for it, but I'll run it by everyone that reads this one first as I've really enjoyed everyone's feedback.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> Weeks 1-12: Test Deconoate @ 1000/week
> Weeks 1-12: Equipoise @ 500/week
> Weeks 1-3: Dbol @ 40 ED (split in four doses)
> Weeks 1-3: Anadrol @ 100 ED (split in two doses)
> Weeks 4-6: Dbol @ 80 ED (split in four doses)
> ...


to many orals, ur liver will be hurting.

the EQ wud be a waste to for 12 wks with the long ester

----------


## rootsnatty

I know all those orals aren't recommended, but I've found a lot of information about people who have run them together and discovered they had a great degree of synergy and gave some incredible gains. Two such individuals even got their liver values checked throughout and had no increase. That was without any liver protection either, and I will surely be using liver protection. More of concern to me is the issue with the EQ, because test deconoate is nearly just as long an ester. You think I should run them longer?

----------


## nycap

this is how it should be done! 1000mg test and then add the less estrogenic stuff. seems like nobody knows that. but you can take the pills for six weeks no problem. i just wouldnt split the dbol becuase i found that it works way better by taking a high dose once a day beore i work out. and with the injectables you picked your blood levels will be stay high. the drol should be split up cuase 200mg cause idont think its good to take more than 100mg at once, but id defenatly take the pills before working out even i had to work out twice a day cuase the increase in energy is too much to waste. 

sounds great, best lucck  :Smilie:

----------


## rootsnatty

That's what I was thinking, but do you think I'd be better off running those long estered injectibles for 12 or 16 weeks? I want to squeeze every ounce of size I can out of this cycle without getting too far into the land of diminishing returns. Thanks for the feedback.

----------


## nycap

its up to you man, the longer you stay on the stronger/bigger youll get. but the longer you stay on the more it shuts your HTPA system down. either way your gonna get results. with long esters its good to front load, meaning the first dose is double the normal dose to get the levels high imediately. and remember with long esters is going to still work for like 2 to 3 weeks after the last shot. 

i prefer short cycles for bulking because i can get off with out any pct, my body takes back over easily and i keep most of my gains. for cutting a long low dose EQ cycle works well for me with some pct at the end.

----------


## jordann

You're a very articulate writer. Your posts felt like I was reading a book! Nice transformation aswell, leaned out nicely! I skimmed through most of this page but what position did you place in your contest?

Did you experience tren cough often? Any night sweats/restless nights/etc?

Contemplating tren e for my next cycle, but will probably start out with acetate since it will be my first time using it. Just a pain in the ass shooting ED..

----------


## rootsnatty

Well thank you for the compliment on my writing, I've worked hard to develop my writing abilities and it's always good to hear some good feedback. Regarding the contest, I didn't do too hot because of my lack of confidence and posing ability. I think I was seven of ten. All things considered, it was a good learning experience and I am definitely going to do another competition soon.

I did get a bit of tren cough. I thought it was initially because I had quit smoking cigarettes, but it has continued so long that I'm sure it's the tren. It really isn't too bad though, and it's very infrequent. It's not like I'm doubled over coughing all the time. I haven't got any night sweats, headaches (accept when I discontinued my ECA stack), or anything like that. My cardiovascular capacity is, however, greatly reduced. I feel like I can't breathe when I'm playing sports but not while I'm doing cardio, surprisingly.

I would definitely recommend tren. Every day injections aren't bad, but then again I have absolutely no problems with needles and actually enjoy sticking myself. I'm sorry if it is a bit harder for you. Tren is probably the best AAS I have tried and nothing will compare to the hardness and aggression you will get using tren.

Good luck on your cycle!

----------


## rootsnatty

Thought I'd give everyone a quick update. My weight is up to 244 which was taken in the morning, naked, on an empty stomach and with empty bowels and bladder  :Wink/Grin: , not the way I usually weigh, but that means my mid-day weigh should be a lot more! I've smoothed out a bit from a little water retention, but I'm still pretty cut and vascular. I don't think I've really put on any appreciable amount of fat either.

Also, I got talked into doing a powerlifting competition at my university's gym. I decided to participate in the bench press and squat since I need more practice deadlifting. Since I never max, I thought I probably should see where I was at. I went for my one rep bench press max yesterday and I did 455 pretty easily! I will be doing my squat max today and will let everyone know what it is. My goals were 400 on bench and 550 on squat, but if that bench number says anything, then my squat should be much higher too.

----------


## rootsnatty

So I did a bench pressing competition yesterday and put up 435. By far the most I've ever done. They judged it by percent body weight though, so a couple little dudes edged me out with like 280 pound benches and 150 body weight. Weak sauce!

----------


## rootsnatty

So I'm at the 250 mark currently. I am have been really concentrating on getting caught up in school recently, so I've only been hitting the gym 3-4 times a week instead of 6. I'm kinda disgusted with my lack of dedication, but I'm still growing like crazy. I'm about ready to start going all the time again though as I'm nearly caught up. I really want to start doing some MAJOR weak point training.

As another note I squatted 650 in my squat competition this week, a definite win.

----------


## MallmannStos

As you are bulking now you really dont need to train everyday, thats contraproductive, 4 days per week is enought, also the boring rest days will increase you dedication on traning days
650lbs squats are brute :S

----------


## oldschoolfitness

wouldn't worry about those extra days off. you're still growing and getting stronger all that hard work needs time to rest.

----------


## rootsnatty

I agree with you oldschoolfitness. Even when I'm not on cycle I lift 6 days a week and get great results. I train every muscle twice a week also while not on cycle and recovery has never been a problem. I lift as heavy as I can with good form and the next day I'm rarely all that sore and NEVER for two days in a row, even when I mix up my workout. That's just what I've found my body responds the best to, but I've had training partners who had to pursue different workouts because it was just too much for their particular genetics. So, I see the other side of the argument too. 

When I come off I am going to switch to hitting the muscles once a week on a five day workout schedule just to mix things up and give them a relative break from the constant heavy lifting they are getting currently while on cycle. Only for a few weeks though, then its back to hitting them twice a week and working out six days a week. Thanks for the feedback all. Keep it coming!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

6 days a week each bodypart 2x week would probaly be too much for me. i could recover with good supps, test, and plenty of food. the problem for me is i can't get enough sleep 6 hours a night at the most and if lucky i can get a nap sometimes(about 30-45min). did you decide to do 12 or 16 weeks with the long esters. from personel experience i have always felt 10-12 weeks was plenty. but my best gains have always come around 8 weeks.

----------


## rootsnatty

I'm gonna do a few rapid 10 week cycles and see how that works. 1000 test enanthate a week, lots of orals for the first 6 weeks and no EQ. Follow this with PCT and repeat. Trying to get BIG with the quickness, and I want to try something new.

Also, I noticed a bit of gyno! I caught it early though, just a hard lump the size of a big pea or small marble at this point, so I think it will be relatively unnoticable and treatable. I instantly started taking daily nolvadex and I think it has stopped growing for now, and it is still so small that once the inflammation goes away post cycle I imagine it will be almost non-existent. At the worst my nipples are frowning at me a little bit.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

yeah bro don't think those orals will hurt a thing. over 5 years yeah maybe, but not a cycle here and there. some people don't realize to get the best out of your cycle u need a good dose of mgs.

----------


## rootsnatty

My nipples are doing better. I'm pretty excited about that. 

If anyone reading this post homebrews, I have a question. I tried to brew some test decanoate last night and it turned into this milky goo when I added the oil. My first sign that there was gonna be trouble was when I added benzyl alcohol to the powder and none of it dissolved. I brewed it just like cypionate (5% benzyl alcohol) and even added some benzyl benzoate just encase. I filtered out so much shit that I don't have any idea what the dosage of the finished product is. Any ideas what went wrong? Is there a different brewing protocol for test decanoate than test cypionate?

----------


## oldschoolfitness

man that sucks!! try the lab section there is some knowledge brewing in there.

----------


## rootsnatty

Thanks for the heads-up oldschoolfitness. I will certainly check it out. I'll probably be sticking to cypionate and enanthate in the future now though. They are tried and true, bread and butter gear.

----------


## anadroljack

im going to do the same tren ,anadrol ,and test enanthate ,this thread gave me some ideas you guys rock thanks for the info.

----------


## rootsnatty

No problem. Good luck with your cycle, and I can promise you some big mass gains from the cycle you're thinking of using. I'm pretty much almost done at this point, but I can conclusively say I gained a solid thirty pounds so far, and a majority of the cycle I was dieting for! I'm FINALLY startiing to get acne this late in the game (15 or so weeks in), so for all the hype about tren sides, I'm kinda still on the fence. Worked well for me!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

how did those orals work out for ya root ?? just wondering because most of the time good orals bring on some good gains. people i know charge out the a-- for good andro or d-bol, even ugl

----------


## rootsnatty

The thing about orals is they are amazing for a rapid build-up of size and strength. Watery, but rapid. They lubricate your joints as well. Drol suppresses my apetite just a bit, but not enough to prevent me from eating enough. The drol and d-bol I get is really cheap. Probably the cheapest compounds I run. Capping them up is sort of a pain, but its so cheap to do it that way that I just power through it. Personally, I consider them essential for any mass building cycle.

----------


## rootsnatty

Alright, so I've got six days left before pct. Kinda sad, but kinda ready for this imminent gyno to calm down. Also, this girl told me my hair was receding yesterday, and even though I obsessively made sure it wasn't I just want to get on some PCT and give myself a break. I think I ended up doing 18 weeks and I'm convinced 12 would have given me the same results with NO sides, especially considering that I lifted twice in the three weeks before last week. I think, after accounting for the bodyfat I've lost, I've probably packed on about 30 solid pounds of muscle and I'm excited to see what I can hold on to. Anyway, I'm gonna throw another post out right before PCT starts as a cycle wrap-up and evaluation, and then I will be closely following my PCT with posts as I think that is a valuable thing that most people do not talk enough about. I really am anxious to see how quickly the HCG gets me up and running because I don't want to spend too many days on the couch with my mom bitching, eating icecream out of the carton, and watching Oprah. It happened last cycle because my PCT was nonexistent. Anyway, stay tuned and I'll be back shortly.

P.S. - I'll still be checking, so I will answer any questions y'all have as promptly as possible.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

hang in there bro. enjoyed the thread one thing is for sure u like those long cycles!! but i also agree 12 weeks is long enough. i kind of get burned out after 10 weeks and need a break. thanks for all the post and the info on your contest you looked jacked and a smart guy like yourself should hang on to those gains well so good luck.

----------


## rootsnatty

OK, so I'm finally getting a chance to post. It's been over a week since my last shot and I've only lost like three pounds. I'm pretty sure the HCG is making this PCT really easy. Just got finished with Letrozole to kill excess estrogen and now I'm taking Nolvadex for about five more weeks. My gyno is vanishing and my mood seems stable. I've noticed a slight drop in libido, but I don't think it's below normal, just not what it was with a gram of test getting pumped in every week. Feeling good and my acne is clearing up as well. Updates coming soon, stay tuned.

----------


## Ricer

Where did you get acne? Was it moderate?

Im starting a Prop/Tren cycle and am wondering about acne sides..

----------


## rootsnatty

I got acne on my back, shoulders, and chest. It was pretty bad on my back and shoulders but I already had it there before the cycle and it didn't start getting bad until about two weeks before the end of my cycle. The acne on my chest was very moderate but is still lingering a bit. I think a shorter cycle probably would not have caused any acne.

----------

